# Schlixx Plus



## izzymoreno (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 

nach langer Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass niemand so richtig darlegt ob das Produkt Schlixx Plus wirklich funktioniert. Ich werde meinen Weiher in nächster Zeit entschlammen müssen und habe keine Chance den Weiher auszubaggern. Der Schlamm ( ca 80 cm) stammt von Laub was in den Weiher gefallen ist. Der Weiher ist ca. 30m lang und 20 m breit. 
Der Schlamm ist nicht über die komplette Größe verteilt sondern bündelt sich hauptsächlich rund um den Ablauf. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit Schlixx Plus eine Chance habe den Weiher zu entschlammen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Wieso lässt du deinen Weiher nicht einfach im Winter ausfrieren? Zieh Gräben im Fischgrätenmuster zum Auslauf und dein Schlamm (nass) von 80cm mineralisiert und wird auf 20cm schrumpfen. Du hast wahrscheinlich zu viel Bäume außen rum. Bild wäre gut! Laub vernetzt sich im Weiherboden und kann nicht richtig abgebaut werden.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

@ izzymoreno

Nach deiner Schilderung hast du vieL Zellulose-Schlamm im Teich.
Schlixx Plus oder Schlixx funktioniert schon (Habe Schlixx schon in Teilbereichen in meinem Teich eingesetzt und den Schlamm teilweise reduziert).

Da Schlixx oder Schlixx plus sehr teuer ist würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen.

Als erstes würde ich dir wenn möglich den Rat von "Ossipeter" empfehlen. Das Ausfrieren würde ich dir alle mindestens alle 3-5 Jahre empfehlen.

Ist das Trockenlegen nicht möglich kann Mit Schlixx (oder Plus) auch nur in dem Bereich der größten Schlamm Ansammlung behandelt werden.
Es gibt von Schlixx auch Tabs die Punktuell eingesetzt werden können.

Die 3. Möglichkeit wäre das Endlanden per Bagger um den Mönch.

Alle aufgezählten Möglichkeiten sind abzuwägen was die geringsten Kosten verursacht, ist bei jedem Teich anders.


----------



## izzymoreno (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Hi, vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Ein Bild liefer ich nach. Ich verstehe das mit dem ausfrieren und Fischgrätenmuster nicht. Wenn dann mal wieder Wasser draufkommt ist der Schlamm doch wieder voll da oder nicht?!?


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Schlamm ist im Normalfall nicht vollständig zersetztes organisches Material.
 Hauptgrund ist wohl fehlender oder nicht ausreichender Sauerstoff.
 Schlamm ist halt Wasser, feinste Partikel und organisches Material.
 In dem organischen Material steckt noch Energie, das würden Mikroorganismen fressen, wenn sie denn könnten.
 Wenn nicht, kann es auch mal zu  Öl oder Gas werden.:q

 Kommt da nun ausreichend Sauerstoff ran, bleibt nichts über als, Nährsalze, Wasser und eine dünne Schicht.(Sand und Lehm)
 Wenn es also trockengelegt wird und der Frost den Boden lockert und Risse hinterlässt, kommt da recht viel Luft ran.

 Wenn dann wieder Wasser aufgefüllt wird, ist es erstens weniger Schlamm und zweitens stehen nun reichlich Nährstoffe zur Verfügung, die aber auch gelöst ausgetragen werden können , wenn es ein Teich ist.

 Diese Schlammmittel machen ähnliches, teilweise binden sie aber auch noch Nährstoffe.
 Letzteres kann gewünscht oder auch unerwünscht sein.
 Nur zu denken: Mittel rein und der Schlamm ist weg, ist wie der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.
 Mann sollte sich schon bewusst überlegen was da wie abläuft.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Schau dich da mal um:http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/karpfenteichwirtschaft/030043/
Die Gräben im Fischgrätenmuster, sollen als 1 Hauptgraben vom Wassereinlauf bis zum Mönch und dann als seitliche  Gräben, die wie eine Fischgräte in diesen Hauptgraben münden. ausschauen. Damit läuft das wasser aus deinem Schlamm heraus. Der Frost öffnet die Schlammschicht. Sicher wird das Grabensystem mit Aufstau wieder mit Schlamm befüllt, das ist normal. Aber dadurch, dass ja der nachrutschende Schlamm in die Gräben kommt, reduziert sich außer durch dem Ausfrieren auch die restliche Schlammmenge von der Seite her.


----------



## izzymoreno (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Hi, 

Ok ich werde das wohl mal testen dieses Jahr. Ich frag mich nur wie ich die Gräben in den Schlamm bekomme? Der rutscht ja immer nach, sollte ich den erst antrocknen lassen?


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Vor oder nach dem Abfischen Wasserzufuhr abstellen. Weiher stehen lassen und dann nach ca. 3-4 Tagen Gräben ziehen. Evtl. Gräben nachziehen, wenn  zu flach geworden. Vor allen Dingen den Hauptgraben freimachen.


----------



## izzymoreno (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Ok, 
ich werde mich streng an eure Anweisungen halten. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, ist es sinnvoll eine Schilfbank zu installieren? Die Frage ist jetzt nicht auf den oben abgebildeten Weiher bezogen sondern eher grundsätzlich gemeint. 

Viele Dank


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Wenn du willst, dass dein Teich zuwächst.


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Mein "Bremer Nachbar" hat um sein Schilf eine Rhyzomsperre aus VA-Blech gezogen - also quasi eine "Spundwand" versenkt  Haut bislang hin und das Schilf bleibt eingesperrt!


----------



## izzymoreno (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlixx Plus*

Hmm ok, ich habe nämlich noch einen Weiher der mit wasserhahnenfuß zugewachsen ist, ein Kollege meinte, dass Schilf im vorplärre das Problem beseitigen würde.


----------

